# 3TB External HDD for my Bolt



## drrich0216 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks to all who gave me advice regarding how to do this, as well as Intellibeam for making a video that accurately and clearly shows how to get the bolt apart.

Upon receiving my 500gig Bolt, I purchased an esata to sata cable, a western digital green (AV) 3 tb HDD, and an external enclosure. If there was more room in the Bolt case, the swap would have taken five minutes, because it was really plug and play, the HDD formatted itself.

What WAS more difficult than the HDD swap was EDITING the ten or so darn clips that I took with my camcorder. Holy cow, it was almost impossible. In the end I discarded the external audio track that I took on my Zoom, and did a speeded up version of the install, quite simply because if I didn't, the video would have never made it to you tube.

See link to you tube video below

R


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

why not just put a 3tb drive internal?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I had been wondering how you made the opening in the top of the case.


----------



## drrich0216 (Aug 29, 2016)

aaronwt said:


> I had been wondering how you made the opening in the top of the case.


It actually worked really well. The hot screwdriver easily and quickly melted through the plastic, and I was able to Center the hole exactly above the SATA port so if my cable ever fails I can easily replace it without opening the Bolt again


----------



## drrich0216 (Aug 29, 2016)

spaldingclan said:


> why not just put a 3tb drive internal?


Because from what I have read, it's impossible to find the same drive TiVo uses in the bolt plus, and with the external hdd I have control over heat, and can reuse the drive and enclosure should my TiVo ever fail o work


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

drrich0216 said:


> Because from what I have read, it's impossible to find the same drive TiVo uses in the bolt plus, and with the external hdd I have control over heat, and can reuse the drive and enclosure should my TiVo ever fail o work


??? i did a quick search last week and found several places to purchase that 3TB WD drive from. It was just $300+


----------



## drrich0216 (Aug 29, 2016)

aaronwt said:


> ??? i did a quick search last week and found several places to purchase that 3TB WD drive from. It was just $300+


You are a better Googler than I am! I couldn't find the drive any place for sale in the United States. I saw it a couple of places in England but no place around here at any cost. Either way it doesn't matter because that price is out of control


----------



## JCN (Feb 4, 2016)

aaronwt said:


> ??? i did a quick search last week and found several places to purchase that 3TB WD drive from. It was just $300+


Just ordered 2 for my Bolts.

NOT!


----------

